# The Colour Line - For fans of Dillinger/The Chariot - Music Video!



## samincolour (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

So my band (The Colour Line) have done a ton of stuff since last time I posted, we've tried recording using all sorts of different techniques and eventually used some that we recorded entirely live in one take in our rehearsal room.

Anyway last night we put up a live footage montage as a music video for our track "Ewoks Don't Play Nice", I'd really appreciate it if a few of you could check it out, and even better give us some honest feedback!

Here's the vid:



And here is some stuff we were working on not long ago, the 'tech' side of us is more apparent:




We're going on tour in August too, here are the dates so far (still a few to book):

August
18th - 
19th - 
20th - 
21th - 
22nd - London
23rd - Sunderland
24th - Worksop
25th - Stourbridge
26th - 
27th - Bridlington
28th - Leeds
29th - 
30th - Aberdeen
31st - Dundee

September
1st - Glasgow
2nd - TBC

This is the event page for the tour: THE COLOUR LINE SUMMER TOUR DATES | Facebook


Anyway like I said we'd really appreciate any feedback on any of this stuff, we take everything on board and we welcome any criticism!

Thanks in advance everyone,

Sam

The Colour Line

The Colour Line | Facebook
http://thecolourline.tumblr.com


----------



## samincolour (May 31, 2012)

This page has 60 views so far, thanks to everyone who watched the video it really means a lot, even if just one of you did!

Last night we put our EP online, like I said earlier it was recorded completely live in one take so the quality of it isn't anything amazing (although the guy who mixed it did a pretty good job for what he had available!), but it'd be great if any of you could check it out!

Here it is on our BandPage page on Facebook:

The Colour Line - BandPage | Facebook

And on Soundcloud:

The Colour Line's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Tonight I'll be sorting it out on Bandcamp as well as making still image videos to have it on YouTube too, I'll update after work!


In the meantime, we had another booking for our summer run of dates, here is the updated list:

August
18th - 
19th - 
20th - Corporation, SHEFFIELD
21th - 
22nd - Venue TBC, LONDON
23rd - The Borough, SUNDERLAND
24th - The Frog, WORKSOP
25th - River Rooms, STOURBRIDGE 
26th - 
27th - Shades, BRIDLINGTON
28th - Empire, LEEDS
29th - 
30th - The Tunnels, ABERDEEN, Scotland
31st - Balcony Bar, DUNDEE, Scotland

September
1st - The Bay, GLASGOW, Scotland
2nd - TBC, Scotland

Cheers in advance everyone!

Sam


----------



## samincolour (Jun 8, 2012)

Update on the tour:

August
16th - Lamp, HULL
18th - 
19th - 
20th - Corporation, SHEFFIELD
21th - 
22nd - Venue TBC, LONDON
23rd - The Borough, SUNDERLAND
24th - The Frog, WORKSOP
25th - River Rooms, STOURBRIDGE 
26th - 
27th - Shades, BRIDLINGTON
28th - Empire, LEEDS
29th - Dickies, KENDAL
30th - The Tunnels, ABERDEEN, Scotland
31st - Balcony Bar, DUNDEE, Scotland

September
1st - The Bay, GLASGOW, Scotland
2nd - TBC, PERTH, Scotland


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 12, 2012)

i dig this really much


----------



## samincolour (Jun 12, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> i dig this really much



Thanks dude!


----------



## Flemmigan (Jun 13, 2012)

Sick! Been a while since I've heard some good mathy music, this is great. I especially liked the riff that came in a bit before 0:30 and then the course bit it went into shortly after. Vocals sound surprisingly good for a live mix, reminded me of Defeater. Properly recorded and mixed this would sound amazing. 3 thumbs up chap, keep it coming


----------



## samincolour (Jun 15, 2012)

Flemmigan said:


> Sick! Been a while since I've heard some good mathy music, this is great. I especially liked the riff that came in a bit before 0:30 and then the course bit it went into shortly after. Vocals sound surprisingly good for a live mix, reminded me of Defeater. Properly recorded and mixed this would sound amazing. 3 thumbs up chap, keep it coming



Thanks a lot man that means a lot! 

We're doing some 'real' recordings soon, we just haven't had the money to do it. I'll update this when we do have actual recordings up  thanks again!


----------



## Razzy (Jun 15, 2012)

Fuck yeah. I love shit like this.

Also glad to see someone mention Defeater.


----------



## samincolour (Jun 18, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Fuck yeah. I love shit like this.
> 
> Also glad to see someone mention Defeater.



Thank you man! 

I never noticed that he sounds a bit like the Defeater vocalist, now it's been mentioned he kinda does haha


----------



## samincolour (Jun 18, 2012)

Final tour dates if anyone in the UK wants to check us out with Virtues (midlands djent/mosh) and Finisher (Essex deathcore)

August
16th - Lamp, HULL
18th - The Shed, LEICESTER
19th - Riverside, SELBY
20th - Corporation, SHEFFIELD
21th - Vic Inn, DERBY
22nd - Boston Rooms, LONDON
23rd - Venue, HARLOW
24th - The Frog, WORKSOP
25th - River Rooms, STOURBRIDGE 
26th - 
27th - Shades, BRIDLINGTON
28th - Empire, LEEDS
29th - Bootleggers, KENDAL
30th - The Tunnels, ABERDEEN, Scotland
31st - Balcony Bar, DUNDEE, Scotland

September
1st - The Bay, GLASGOW, Scotland


----------



## Hallic (Jun 24, 2012)

having fun on stage: object completed!
edit: love dat raw vox
guitars seem to blend into each other? is there a way to seperate them into distintive voices?(just my personal opinion).
Bass cuts right through(=good  ) aswel drum is ok in the mix there.

Liked the Facebook


----------



## samincolour (Jun 27, 2012)

Hallic said:


> having fun on stage: object completed!
> edit: love dat raw vox
> guitars seem to blend into each other? is there a way to seperate them into distintive voices?(just my personal opinion).
> Bass cuts right through(=good  ) aswel drum is ok in the mix there.
> ...



Thankyou so much! 

Everything was recorded live in our practice room, we had both actually got new amp heads that day and hadn't dialled in a tone by that point... It was a pretty bad mistake really to do it that way! Lol.

To be honest it was more of a learning curve for us and the guy who helped us, he was helping us for his uni work so everyone got something out of it. None of us had ever recorded like that before, but once we get more clued up on it I think we'll be doing it more like that, it was way more natural!

Thanks for the kind words and the pointers though it's massively appreciated!


----------



## samincolour (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys!

Sorry for bumping this... It's kinda turned into a development thread...

We recorded a song earlier today, it's be great if a few of you could check it out! It's definitely a step up from our other/older material...

Here it is, "Thrash Bandicoot", check it out, any feedback would be massively appreciated:



Cheers in advance!

Sam


----------

